# Can a snapped rod be fixed



## SINKER45 (Mar 7, 2006)

Went fishing with my girlfriend this weekend. She said she'd drive so i jumped at the opportunity. She has a convertible so i loaded my rods into the back. Decided to stop to get some food she to put the top up. one loud pop and that was the end of my tsunami airwave. Thank god that one broke and not one of the more expensive ones.But i liked that rod and it was expensive enough.
The bottom portion of the rod is where it broke. Can i get this fixed? can i do it myself with some epoxy? or should i just call it quits and buy a new one.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

yes it can be fixed, but it may not be cost effective. you can probably take it back to where you bought it and get it replaced.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

bottom portion? where? which part in the bottom portion?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

shoulda bought an ugly stik 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT1l7J9X5XA


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Agree with Clyde- I'd check on warranty first- not sure it would ever cast the same again.


----------



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

it was her car....SHE should buy you a new one.....good luck


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

manufacturer warranty covers manufacturer defects in material and workmanship ONLY.


----------



## SINKER45 (Mar 7, 2006)

guess i can try to send it back and say there was a defect. I'll just ask the place where i bought it. Thanks for the video and the comments, makes it a little easier to stomach


----------



## SINKER45 (Mar 7, 2006)

by the way it was the top 6" of the bottom portion of the rod.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

HellRhaY said:


> manufacturer warranty covers manufacturer defects in material and workmanship ONLY.


This is true, but it's still worth a shot. Tell 'em you had a hoss on and it broke.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> This is true, but it's still worth a shot. Tell 'em you had a hoss on and it broke.



Naah, send em a copy of the ugly stick video and tell em your gal pal tried the same thing on the airwave.  

Then ask em why there stuff can't take a little friendly abuse


----------

